# Benutzerverwaltung



## Mecronomecon (24. Mai 2002)

hallöleli!!! 

ich hab da mal ein kleines Problemchen. Ich hab hier bei mir nen Rechner mit XP Home laufen, und würde neben meinem Adminkonto noch gern ein weiteres Benutzerkonto einrichten, da ich nicht der einzige bin, der an diesem Rechner arbeitet. 

Das eingeschränkte Benutzerkonto bekomme ich zwar hin, aber mit dem hat man genauso Zugriff auf meine gesammten Dateien, was ich eigentlich verhindern wollte. 

Also, 
- wie kann ich die Rechte für einen einzelnen Benutzer vergeben? 

- wie kann ich meine Ordner für einen anderen Benutzer freischalten bzw. sperren? 

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen. 

Bis denne 

Mecro

I know, that's the new e.XP.erience...


----------



## dfd1 (24. Mai 2002)

Ich habe Win XP prof. aber denke, dass es etwa gleich geht....
Zuerst musst du in dwen Ordneroptionen die einfache Dateienfreigabe deaktivieren.
Danach auf den Ordner, den du nicht allen zugänglich machen willst, mit der rechten Maustaste klicken, Eigenschaften,Sicherheit
Dort kannst du die Berechtigungen für den Ordner (mit Underordner) wählen.


----------



## Trymon (24. Mai 2002)

Mit der Home Edition hast du schlechte Karten. Da gibt es nur die einfache Dateifreigabe. Ist nicht für so stark auf Datensicherheit ausgelegt wie die Prof. Edition.
Home kann man übrigens auch nicht an einer Domäne anmelden musste ich heute feststellen. Nur so als Info falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Mecronomecon (25. Mai 2002)

*kein prob...*

dann verrat mir doch einfach mal, wie ich die dateifreigabe bei der Home und bei der Pro Edition einrichten kann

Das bei der Home würde für's erste bestimmt mal reichen und wie's bei der Pro funzt, wär für die Zukunft evtl. gut zu wissen.

Schon mal danke im Vorraus und bis denne

Mecro


----------



## zedriq (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Ich habe Win XP prof. aber denke, dass es etwa gleich geht....
> Zuerst musst du in dwen Ordneroptionen die einfache Dateienfreigabe deaktivieren.
> Danach auf den Ordner, den du nicht allen zugänglich machen willst, mit der rechten Maustaste klicken, Eigenschaften,Sicherheit
> Dort kannst du die Berechtigungen für den Ordner (mit Underordner) wählen. *



Kann ich das auch zu folgendem Problem missbrauchen

Ich möchte gerne bis auf 3 Accounts keine anderen Useraccounts einrichten, sprich auch alle "unnötigen" löschen bzw. deaktivieren, dh. ich möchte gerne einen Administratoraccount mit absolutem Vollzugriff (Kann auch der Standardadministrator sein.), einen Surfaccount, der NUR surfen und Outlook Express benutzen darf (Keine Rechte zum Ausführen oder Löschen von Programmen.), und einen Account, auf dem ausschliesslich 2 Programme beim Login gestartet werden, so dass unter diesem (letzten) Account quasi nur der direkte Zugriff auf diese beiden Programme möglich ist (Oder noch nicht einmal das, wenn man diese Programme auch per Autostart starten lassen könnte, so dass der "User" dann eigentlich kein Benutzer mehr ist sondern eher ein "Observer" sprich Beobachter.). 

Ist eine derartige Konfiguration der Benutzeraccounts möglich? 

Bestimmt, denn ich habe im Forum schon verschiedene Hints gefunden, aber keiner, der detailliert genug war und dem endsprach, was ich verwirklichen möchte. 

Bitte um Hilfe. Danke im voraus. Ich komme echt nicht weiter. Nachdem ich jetzt aufgrund falscher Einstellungen der User Accounts und Sicherheitsrichtlinien einen Neuinstall von XP machen musste, möchte ich nicht noch einmal durch "probieren" ans Ziel kommen, denn das würde nur wieder in einem erneuten Neuinstall enden...  

Gruß, zed


----------



## Mecronomecon (8. Februar 2004)

also... ich hab mittlerweile rausbekommen, dass die dateifreigabe unter der home-version nicht wirklich funktioniert... das kann man nur mit der pro-version von XP richtig regeln...

und wegen den user-accounts... wenn du XP-pro hast @ zedriq dann kannste das hinbekommen... is zwar 'n bisserl arbeit aber funktioniert... mit XP home kannstes vergessen..


----------



## zedriq (8. Februar 2004)

Jo, dass das mit der Home Version net , war eh klar...ich hab eh Pro drauf...

Hast ne Ahnung, wie man das regeln sollte?


----------



## Mecronomecon (8. Februar 2004)

naja... erstellst dir in der benutzerverwaltung halt nen admin-account und zwei eingeschränkte... dann regels du noch den programmzugriff und fertig.. wenn du auf probleme stößt dann schau doch einfach mal in die tolle mitgelieferte hilfe..


----------



## zedriq (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mecronomecon _
> *naja... erstellst dir in der benutzerverwaltung halt nen admin-account und zwei eingeschränkte... *



Habe ich bereits gemacht, aber die Zugriffsrechte sind ein bischen schwieriger... 

Wie muss ich dass Ordnerbezogen machen, bzw was die Programmausführung angeht?



> _Original geschrieben von Mecronomecon _
> *dann regels du noch den programmzugriff und fertig.. wenn du auf probleme stößt dann schau doch einfach mal in die tolle mitgelieferte hilfe.. *



Meinste Du die tutorials Hilfe? Da habe ich schon geguckt, aber nix gefunden...bin wohl wieder blind... 

Hast Du nen Link?


----------



## Mecronomecon (9. Februar 2004)

eigentlich mein ich die microsoft hilfe.. zu finden unter start - hilfe und support


----------



## zedriq (9. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht nen Suchwort als Hint...


----------



## Mecronomecon (9. Februar 2004)

Benutzerverwaltung - Zugriffsrechte... such einfach mal...


----------



## jensfunk (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß das Thema ist schon älter aber ich habe auch ein kleines Problem mit den Konten.
Ich habe auch nur die Home Version drauf aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben einzelne Ordner nur für den Admin zugänglich zu machen.

Habe 2 Ordner die andere aus meiner Familie nicht zu sehen haben und diese würde ich gerne blocken.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit oder nicht? Ich meine, sonst ist so ein eingeschränktes Konto doch zu nichts gut außer das der andere nen anderen Desktop hat, Eigene Dateien und meine Mails nicht abrufen kann.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## zedriq (6. Februar 2006)

Also ich weiss nicht, ob das in der Home Version geht, aber am Besten mal 'abgesichert' starten und als Admin einloggen.

Dann sollte ein Kartenreiter 'Sicherheit' erscheinen, wenn Sie Eigenschaften von Ordnern oder Laufwerken anklicken, dh. Sie könnten dort die Zugriffsrechte einstelen.


----------

